# P/T Remote Coding Position



## ccharcas (May 16, 2011)

To Whom It May Concern,
I am a certified professional coder with over six years of billing experience living in the Orlando area. I am currently working as a coder. I am seeking part time employment. I am available evenings and weekends to do coding and or billing remotely from home. My resume is available upon request. Thank you in advance for your time and consideration. 
Sincerely,


----------



## judy caro (May 17, 2011)

Do you have any experience with surgery center coding and billing?

jdcaro@hotmail.com


----------

